# Sticky  Ways to identify your Zenith>>>



## D N Ravenna

Many times, people will wonder what type their watch is and perhaps how much it is worth. While the forum can sometimes help, there are ways you can help yourself as well. Be aware that the best information can be found once you remove the back and get the movement number and serial number off the movement. Here is a listing that I have found valuable:

Email Zenith with the serial number.
Search for completed auctions at eBay. Be sure to look at other countries than where you live.
Go to this web site if you know what your movement looks like. The Zenith movements are, oddly enough, at the bottom. ;-)
Go to this web site if you cannot necessarily see your movement. Their pictures are fantastic, even if you cannot find your watch in them! Please note that this is not an endorsement of the site. I offer it only as a resource.
Ask the forum if all else fails.
I hope this has proven helpful!!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## zenithsf

D N Ravenna said:


> Many times, people will wonder what type their watch is and perhaps how much it is worth. While the forum can sometimes help, there are ways you can help yourself as well. Be aware that the best information can be found once you remove the back and get the movement number and serial number off the movement. Here is a listing that I have found valuable:
> 
> Email Zenith with the serial number.
> Search for completed auctions at eBay. Be sure to look at other countries than where you live.
> Go to this web site if you know what your movement looks like. The Zenith movements are, oddly enough, at the bottom. ;-)
> Go to this web site if you cannot necessarily see your movement. Their pictures are fantastic, even if you cannot find your watch in them! Please note that this is not an endorsement of the site. I offer it only as a resource.
> Ask the forum if all else fails.
> I hope this has proven helpful!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,

I've been looking for a Defy Classic HMS. The gray market is offering them for almost 40% off. In terms of identifying your Zenith, how do you ensure that you're getting an authentic watch?

Thanks,
AT


----------



## D N Ravenna

zenithsf said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I've been looking for a Defy Classic HMS. The gray market is offering them for almost 40% off. In terms of identifying your Zenith, how do you ensure that you're getting an authentic watch?
> 
> Thanks,
> AT


Quite simple really. If you don't trust the seller, then you can't ensure you are getting an authentic watch. There are many ways to authenticate a seller. You need to go through them. 

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## zenithsf

Hi Dan,

When you say go through them, do you mean to meet them in person?

AT


----------



## D N Ravenna

zenithsf said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> When you say go through them, do you mean to meet them in person?
> 
> AT


No, but a phone call would be good.

I am sorry I was not clear, but what I mean is that there are many ways to verify a seller. They include meeting them, calling them, emailing them, checking out their references. What I was saying is that you need to go through them, as many as you can, to get a comfortable feeling.

Dan


----------



## JakeScott2

*Re: A Book on Zenith Watches*

Another option. Here's a link to a Zenith book that someone recommended. It's a bit spendy and I haven't bought it so I don't have a personal opinion.

http://www.amazon.com/Zenith-Swiss-...UTF8&coliid=IQTOLPMBBD4GU&colid=33CFRIIALH745


----------



## LouS

*Re: A Book on Zenith Watches*



JakeScott2 said:


> Another option. Here's a link to a Zenith book that someone recommended. It's a bit spendy and I haven't bought it so I don't have a personal opinion.


It's holy writ, Jake. If you are seriously interested in Zenith, it's a must have.


----------



## Jason8365

D N Ravenna said:


> Many times, people will wonder what type their watch is and perhaps how much it is worth. While the forum can sometimes help, there are ways you can help yourself as well. Be aware that the best information can be found once you remove the back and get the movement number and serial number off the movement. Here is a listing that I have found valuable:
> 
> Email Zenith with the serial number.
> Search for completed auctions at eBay. Be sure to look at other countries than where you live.
> Go to this web site if you know what your movement looks like. The Zenith movements are, oddly enough, at the bottom. ;-)
> Go to this web site if you cannot necessarily see your movement. Their pictures are fantastic, even if you cannot find your watch in them! Please note that this is not an endorsement of the site. I offer it only as a resource.
> Ask the forum if all else fails.
> I hope this has proven helpful!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Do you know the email address for Zenith? I went on their website and I could not find and email address. I have a vintage Zenith that I want help in identifying. Thanks!


----------



## warren t

Do all movements have a serial no. where is it located.
Should there be markings on the back cover.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Foukrane20

Hi,

Take a look at this amazing contest launched by ZENITH Watches, from now to April 30th.
A very addictive game based on El Primero Striking 10th chronograph, all you have to do is to be fast and reactive !
The great winner will win a prestige week-end in Geneva at the 4stars hotel La Reserve (flight+transfer+2 nights/breakfast) will have the chance to enter the High Watchmaking universe for a visit at the Zenith Manufacture.

*ZENITH - ULTRA Challenge*/

Addictive game !


----------



## Lemper

*Re: A Book on Zenith Watches*



JakeScott2 said:


> Another option. Here's a link to a Zenith book that someone recommended. It's a bit spendy and I haven't bought it so I don't have a personal opinion.
> 
> Zenith: Swiss Watch Manufacture Since 1865: Manfred Rossler: 9788862080699: Amazon.com: Books


Nice, thanks for linking man!


----------



## six4watchguy

*Re: A Book on Zenith Watches*

This was super helpful
Thank you


----------

